
Walmart says it sells 20% of ammunition in US, defends gun sales after shootings - benryon
https://abcnews.go.com/US/walmart-defends-gun-sales-shootings-stores/story?id=64993374
======
Fjolsvith
If more Wal-Mart shoppers had guns, crazy shooters wouldn't get to use large
ammo clips before being stopped.

